# Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [N3]



## M&F (Aug 26, 2011)

*Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [N3]*

Numerous gym leaders, some from far abroad, were to attend a reunion in Goldenrod City. There was going to be discussion on corruption within the Pokémon League -- cases where gym leaders have helped to cover crimes up or, worse, committed crimes themselves and had another gym leader cover for them.

In a meeting of this sort, safety is paramount. But is it enough?

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [N0]*

The weather had been very cloudy for the last few days in Goldenrod City. Although no rain fell, thunder strikes were heard.

The morning after, the extent of damage caused by the lightning was highly visible -- one of the city's main water supplying stations was completely fried. Near the area, *Falkner*'s body, just as badly burnt, was found, along with his Pelipper, affected even moreso due to elemental weaknesses.

The damage had caused countless buildings in the city to lose water supplying. With this dramatic a situation to deal with, the gym leaders put large efforts at helping out with the structural alterations that would allow for other stations to keep the supply coming for the time being. The citizens were given several messages to cut down on water.

Only much later that day did somebody wander into *Bugsy*'s room, to find him slit right in half. As the sunset fell, however, there was little time to investigate.

*I liek Squirtles (Bugsy) is dead. He was not mafia.*

*Superbird (Falkner) is dead. He was not mafia.*
*Falkner's Pelipper activates Rain Dish. Day One will be skipped.*

*6 hours before I just move along to the night phase.*

If you'd like, you can already start sending your PMs for N1. And for the record, if you'd like to abstain from using your role powers, it'll be much faster if you send me a PM saying you'd like to do so.


----------



## M&F (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D1]*

Oh boy, I'm so forgetful.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [N1]*

Soon, the Gym Leaders would come to regret their lack of investigation, as multiple deathes came to be the following day.

Noises had been heard near *Lance*'s room in the fancy Goldenrod Prime Hotel. The door was locked, if a tad weakened; Janine's Muk had little trouble punching it in half. Much of the room was charred, and there were still embers everywhere. The former Champion of the Elite Four's body was so badly burned, only the head remained mostly unaffected, preserving the expression of stark shock, with a twinge of regret.

A countout would later show that *Jasmine* had also gone missing. Predictably enough, she was lying in her room, literally torn apart.

*Glace (Jasmine) is dead. He was not mafia.*

*Phantom (Lance) is dead. She was not mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Well, this is bad. I'm not sure what we should do, though... random lynch?


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

RNG came up with *Chief Zackrai*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Why would you resort to randy lynching? It's quite possibly the worst method of lynching. Not only is it painfully  inaccurate, if you do happen to kill an innocent (hint: you probably will) you give the mafia a better chance of winning.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

*Mai* is Mafia, if her immediate suggestion of a random lynch isn't evidence enough.


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Why not? We're four innocents down _already,_ and abstaining will get us nowhere. If you have a defense for yourself then say so; we're just doing this on the off chance (that seems to be getting significantly larger every day) that you happen to be mafia. There's no information for lynching but it could be unnsafe not to do so. This makes sense, but seeing as you spoke up I'll put a vote for *Flower Doll.* 

She's usually inactive; this should make her less so.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Yeah, but you, an experienced Mafia player who'd likely know better, immediately jumped to a random lynch so that we wouldn't try to discuss anything or report two nights' worth of information. That's evidence enough to lynch _you._


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

I agree with the need for discussion; however, the day is almost up.  I'm voting *Flower Doll* for now, as they've not posted or been too helpful yet.


----------



## Grass King (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Or maybe OrngSumb is mafia, and is using this as an opportunity to get us to kill another innocent...


----------



## Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Well, we're voting Flower Doll now. Who is currently online, so _should_ speak up!


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

I _was _typing a post but my sis and our cousin needed the computer I was on. So I had to boot up another computer. So while you were telling me I _should_ speak up, I had to retype my whole post.

So I have two moves (as I assume most Gym Leaders do), Bounce and Insomnia. Bounce let me target someone, and if they were to be killed, I'll be killed instead (a bodyguard of sorts). Insomnia, if I used it, would target a random person and allow me to talk with them during the night.

I used Insomnia the past two nights, targeting Zapi and Grass King, both of which can vouch for me.

(Not lynching you yet though, Mai; generally inactive-lynch proposers aren't often Mafia)


----------



## Grass King (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

I can indeed vouch for Flower Doll's second ability, but only for last night. If Zapi decides to post, she would also confirm this story.


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Oh, sorry. Those sorts of things happen to me far too often... I'll take my vote back and *abstain,* but are we still going to lynch someone?


----------



## Grass King (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Well since you decided to abstain, that leaves a three way tie between Flower Doll, Chief Zackrai and yourself, Mai. So it basically comes down to, just abstaining, or voting on someon else, most likely someone inactive.

Either way, I shall *abstain.*


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

*Abstaining* as well


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Lynch *Mai*. She's Mafia. I can prove it with her death if you vote for her. And if not, then go ahead and lynch me tomorrow.


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Going with Squirrel and voting *Mai*


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

So, are you claiming inspector?

I... don't have much to say except for the fact that I'm not mafia. My pokemon is dusclops, and I can either prevent myself from getting lynched (with pressure) or poison someone with curse. I chose not to use either action; well, to be honest it was more like "vig-killing when there's been no discussion is stupid so no" and then I forgot about the whole thing. *Shrug* Obviously you're either fake!claiming or insane; whatever it is I could prove my role to you tomorrow.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

*Mai because X reason

*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Yeah so there's no real reason to do anything. I'm going to *abstain*


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

In light of Squirrel's claim, I'm going to go with *Mai* as well.  And if they check out as Mafia/prove to be unlynchable tonight, I say Chief Zackrai next, as their last post seems a might suspicious.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

What? me choosing not to lynch because there's not really enough solid information to lynch? At least, not for me. I can't work on hunches and speculations. I can work on trends, but not theories. So far all anyone has said is "Well it would _make sense_ if Mai was Mafia because of x reason, and the only person whose reason was something I could work with is Squirrel's point, that usually someone who jumps into the day with randylynch is mafia, but I don't see enough support on that for me to lynch.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Hi.
I just read the thread, and judging by what I just read, I'm *Abstaining.*
Ineedtogonowbye


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> What? me choosing not to lynch because there's not really enough solid information to lynch? At least, not for me. I can't work on hunches and speculations. I can work on trends, but not theories. So far all anyone has said is "Well it would _make sense_ if Mai was Mafia because of x reason, and the only person whose reason was something I could work with is Squirrel's point, that usually someone who jumps into the day with randylynch is mafia, but I don't see enough support on that for me to lynch.





Mai said:


> ... My pokemon is dusclops, and I can either prevent myself from getting lynched (with pressure) or poison someone with curse. ...


Mai's admitted to being a poisoner.  Admittedly, I haven't been doing Mafia for long, but I've never seen an innocent poisoner.  Furthermore, if she's lying about "not doing anything" (which I think is likely, why would you not protect yourself from being lynched if you weren't going to use your other action?) the twin death today makes sense, as anyone she targeted night 0 would have died last night.  

It may be that she can't be lynched today, or that she took the chance and poisoned someone.  But between her "claim" of being a poisoner, and Squirrel putting their own head on the block if she flips innocent, I think there's reason enough to lynch Mai.  

Now, if Mai flips innocent, then this was a mistake, and all who voted for her (including myself) can come under suspicion tomorrow, and that will be productive.  If she flips Mafia, then all who abstained after the call to vote Mai (Chief Zackrai, Mystic) will be on said same chopping block.  If Mai cannot be lynched, it means she was lying, and choices will have to be made tomorrow on what to do about that (as if she's sensible, she'll keep preventing lynches rather than take the chance and poison someone).  I'm hoping the bit she said about forgetting her action was true, meaning that this will actually work.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Well that's just it, though. I think she may be lying about having two powers. I have one power. And iirc, someone else claimed two powers as well, which wouldn't make sense for everyone else to have two powers while I have one.

So while that doesn't help my case in not voting for Mai, perhaps this will. Let's say Mai is lying about the curse thing altogether, and her only power is to block herself from being lynched. Well then, we're wasting today, don't you think? She can't be lynched, so let's all vote for her, right? That makes sense.

If she has the poisoning power, well then she's probably mafia and I'm pretty stupid. But, I'd like to see how today rides out before admitting anything.

On a separate note, MF, how do you feel about Role PM quoting?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Well that's just it, though. I think she may be lying about having two powers. I have one power. And iirc, someone else claimed two powers as well, which wouldn't make sense for everyone else to have two powers while I have one.
> 
> So while that doesn't help my case in not voting for Mai, perhaps this will. Let's say Mai is lying about the curse thing altogether, and her only power is to block herself from being lynched. Well then, we're wasting today, don't you think? She can't be lynched, so let's all vote for her, right? That makes sense.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you only have one?  Because I also have a choice of two things to do a night (one a move, one an ability).  And so far, it sounds like everyone has.

Thing is, why would Mai lie and say she had a poisoner power?  It's a kind of terrible lie, since it puts suspicion directly on her.  If she's lying about the no-lynch power, why wouldn't she say she had it activated, and convince us not to lynch her as a useless thing?  

I agree that, on Squirrel's word alone, it's kind of hard to lynch Mai.  But between that and her attempted defense, I think there's enough holes in the thing to be safe lynching her. (Unless she's trying to get lynched because she used her power, in which case, good job Mai, you got us to waste a lynch.)


----------



## M&F (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> On a separate note, MF, how do you feel about Role PM quoting?


Permissible, if only because my role PMs are quite standarized so forging a quote wouldn't be difficult.

Also, as I just noticed, 48 hours are up, so, I'll be closing this day next post.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Are you sure you only have one?  Because I also have a choice of two things to do a night (one a move, one an ability).  And so far, it sounds like everyone has.


Quite certain.




> Thing is, why would Mai lie and say she had a poisoner power?  It's a kind of terrible lie, since it puts suspicion directly on her.  If she's lying about the no-lynch power, why wouldn't she say she had it activated, and convince us not to lynch her as a useless thing?


 That's the point though; it would be a brilliant ploy to have two powers, one that would want to make people want to lynch you, and then another that would make people want to do that opposite. And besides, lynch protection and poisoning seem like a weird combo, no? Especially for a mafia. If she had the lynch protection activated, the only way to kill her would be by night kill, and by innocent standards that means vigilante. But what do we do if the vigilante is dead? Now we can't kill Mai by lynch or night kill, and the mafia wins no matter what. That's why I don't think Mai is mafia. I think she's lying through her teeth, but I don't think she's mafia. (that is, assuming she has both the powers she says she does, which is completely preposterous, but.)



> I agree that, on Squirrel's word alone, it's kind of hard to lynch Mai.  But between that and her attempted defense, I think there's enough holes in the thing to be safe lynching her. (Unless she's trying to get lynched because she used her power, in which case, good job Mai, you got us to waste a lynch.)


And this is _precisely_ why I don't want to lynch her. If she's telling the truth about both powers, there would be absolutely no point in lynching her, _she's immune to it!_ If she's lying about at least one of them (my guess would be lynch proof) well then we might have a problem still, but what we can do is see if we have a vigilante still and have them kill Mai. But tonight I suggest the inspector (granted they're still alive) uses their power on Mai. If she flips innocent, good for us. If she doesn't, the Vig can off her the following night. Sounds good, yes?

tl;dr, I grant you Mai is probably lying in some form. About what, I don't know. But I can guarantee you lynching her right no is not the best thing out there for us.

Also: Inspector go for Mai, if good-> do nothing, if mafia-> vig kill.


----------



## M&F (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D2]*

Much to the other leaders' surprise, Sabrina eagerly accused Phoebe of being one of the corrupt. She didn't have much to say in her defense, either. There was much debate on whether the accusation was to be trusted and carried out accordingly, or plain reckless.

No consensus was truly reached, but it seemed that the majority chose not to take action.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [N2]*

After the fierce debate that had taken place during daytime, the gym leaders already expected that at least one of the involved would turn up dead.

Of course, to what extent *Blue* was involved was a debatable issue, but he was the first to be noticed as missing and, indeed, he was lying around lifeless in his hotel room, hole through the chest.

Noticing a window open wider than usual, the leaders theorized that the killer might have used it to escape. Tracking the general area, however, only turned up another dead body -- that of *Sabrina*, with a snapped spine.

The mysterious killings garnered plenty of debate. Some held that Sabrina had killed Blue, whereas others believed that one was killed after witnessing the other's murder. There were even several other possibilities being discussed minorly. Regardless, it was clear that there was much work to be done.

*Blue (RK-10) is dead. He was not mafia.*

*Sabrina (Squirrel) is dead. She was not mafia.*

*Five non-mafia players are dead. Thus, abstinence from lynching is no longer permitted.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D3]*

*48-hour time extension.*


----------



## Grass King (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D3]*

Current Players and their Gym Leader/Elite Four Roles:
Flower Doll - Janine
Mystic - Whitney
Mai - Phoebe
RespectTheBlade - Grimsley
Zapi - Morty
Chief Zackrai - Will
ole_schooler - Giovanni
Grass King - Cilan
OrngSumb - Brycen

Soooo ... any ideas anyone? Since we can't abstain, anyone willing to nominate someone?


----------



## Grass King (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D3]*

Current Players and their Gym Leader/Elite Four Roles:

Flower Doll - Janine
Mystic - Whitney
Mai - Phoebe
RespectTheBlade - Grimsley
Zapi - Morty
Chief Zackrai - Will
ole_schooler - Giovanni
Grass King - Cilan
OrngSumb - Brycen

9 Players ... How many mafia do we think is about?

Soooo ... any ideas anyone? Since we can't abstain, anyone willing to nominate someone?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D3]*

We started with 15 players; I would guess there are 3-4 Mafia.

Every night, there has been someone killed by blunt force.  I'm inclined to vote for *Mystic*, as Whitney has Miltank, which I would associate with snapped spines and the like.  The elemental damage has changed each kill, too, implicating someone with access to a variety of moves (such as normal types).


----------



## M&F (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Gym Leader Choice Pokémafia [D3]*

Amidst the confusion, at some point, Giovanni decided that Whitney must have been the killer and took matter into his own hands. Or rather, his Nidoking's.

As it would turn out, it was actually true that Whitney had been up to shady business. But why would Giovanni be helping out, of all people?

*Whitney (Mystic) is dead. She was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------

